# Hope the Jazz lose.



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

I hope the stinking Spazz lose every game this season. I was out chasing roosters and sharptails this past weekend and decided to go talk to the landowner who owns one of my favorite Mallard holes. Turns out he sold that piece of property to the Millers as in Larry H. or whoever is spending his money theses days. 

Then talk about a double kick in the groin, Friday I watch as a nice little 50 acre patch of CRP that I've been hunting at least once a year for the past 18 years, that always held birds being burned off by the new owners. Next year it will be a grain field.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Have you asked the Millers if you could hunt it?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

You should have bought it first...


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Curious how Larry is still buying land... Last I knew, He hadn't bought any land for quite some time.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Have you asked the Millers if you could hunt it?


They bought that land so they can hunt there. Its not enough for them to just go and get permission like the rest of us and hunt there every once in a while, I'm sure the guy would let 'em, Hell he lets me. No, they want it all for themselves. They own 1000's of acres in this area and every bit of it is posted with "No Trespassing, Patrol on duty" signs. They hired some over zealous wannabe mall cop to patrol their land. The only people they let hunt is Greg Osterfat and other fat cats like him.



duckhunter1096 said:


> Curious how Larry is still buying land... Last I knew, He hadn't bought any land for quite some time.


Just curious, do they consult you whenever they buy land?

And as far as me buying it first, yea I wish I had that kind of cash. I don't think it was for sale. I think the Millers knocked on his door and offered him a truck load of money.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Are you serious? You the moocher are upset that someone would actually use their land rather than buy it for your use? Does the guy who sold you your current house stop by every fall to stay for a few weekends too or is this just a one way street? 
I thought about it a little longer and now realize that you are right, you are the victim, go get Jesse Jackson to sing your song and fight the man keeping you down!


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Must be a Jazz fan. :roll:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

A few days a year, but I am more motivated by the entitlement attitude that plagues our society that sickens me. That anyone has a claim on the land other than the owner is ludicrous and that you hold such contempt is unfortunate. Good luck in finding a new spot!


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Entitlement, me being a victim, Jesse Jackson, My current house, claim to land thats not mine, I have no idea WTF you're talking about. You turned this into something that it's not. 

I'm glad to know that you think people who ask permission to hunt private property are moochers though. I'll continue to mooch and you can continue to hunt public crap.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Just wait till the GOP on the hill start doing this with our public lands..

Keep voting for these idiots. :shock:


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

blackdog said:


> Entitlement, me being a victim, Jesse Jackson, My current house, claim to land thats not mine, I have no idea WTF you're talking about. You turned this into something that it's not.
> 
> I'm glad to know that you think people who ask permission to hunt private property are moochers though. I'll continue to mooch and you can continue to hunt public crap.


I felt for you before, but now you're kind of being a douche about it. Get out and scout like all of us.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I think what Huge was trying to get at is you are coming off as jealous that the Miller's have the means to purchase land that you liked to hunt. If you had the means to purchase your honey holes, would you not make an effort to lock them up for yourself? I think we have all seen hunting and fishing spots that we used for years lost to situations like this. It sucks, no doubt, but what can you do? The only options are to find a new place to hunt, or figure out a way to buy your favorite spots, just like the Miller's are doing.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Personally, I hope the Jazz win.

With today's high grain prices the CRP program isn't very appealing. I would anticipate much more CRP ground and other wildlife habitat to get plowed under before the 2013 planting season. 


Uh....did the Farm Bill pass? Do we still have the PIK, the CRP program?


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

hmmm, I went to high school with the Miller boys. Perhaps I should make a call


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Canada is nice this time of year. Access is pretty good, too.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> hmmm, I went to high school with the Miller boys. Perhaps I should make a call


Sounds like you found some new friends.

Black dog you are acting like a child and throwing a temper tantrum. And yes you are acting like one the entitlement crowd. Entitlement is when you feel you have the right to something somebody else owns. In this case you feel you are entitled to hunt somebody else's land. You are not entitled to hunt on anybody's land except your own. If you want the privilege to hunt on that land then you need to come up with the means to buy it. That is how life and competition work. But coming on here and complaining about how somebody bought your honey holes is what a kid does. I don't feel sorry for you one bit.

Go find some new honey holes, work with the rancher/farmer. If you can't afford to buy the land help him out with his chores every once in a while and be his buddy. Then when he is thinking about selling you will know or he will keep an eye out for the animals for you. You take care of him he will take care of you.

BTW nobody wants to be a mall cop, its just a stepping stone to becoming an actual police officer or it is a police officer with a second job. Either way they are not to be taken lightly.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Since when did becoming a successful business person and spending the money they EARNED any way they choose become such a terrible thing?


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

holy crap the whole lot of you missed blackdogs points completely, sounds like he's just venting a little... 

I'll bet none of you have ever gotten to your favorite hunting spot only to find a no tresspassing sign or a locked gate. if you have you probably felt the same thing he did! It does suck balls that more and more huntable land is only going to be huntable by those with money or rich daddies.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Thank you Duneman, you get it. It was nothing more then what you just described. 

I know this is the internet and all, but those other guys took this thread way to serious.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I understand, I have had a hunting spot where we actually worked on fences and posting it to keep poachers out for several years only to have a new partner buy in not allowing any non owners to hunt. We simply said thanks for letting us hunt here and good luck, like any mature adult would do. Sounds like mr. blackdog had not done anything to deserve anything there whereas we had improved it to be a better hunting spot, yet we did not feel entitled to anything. I can appreciate venting, but cursing a team seems extreme IMHO. Good luck in finding a new spot!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sorry man; I just saw this http://www.ksl.com/?sid=22783182&nid=30 ... id=queue-3


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Hugh, you're preaching to the choir, you have know idea how much farm work I do.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> Sorry man; I just saw this http://www.ksl.com/?sid=22783182&nid=30 ... id=queue-3


you imply that black dog was immature to curse the jazz, then you put this up!!! :roll:


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

blackdog said:


> Hugh, you're preaching to the choir, you have *know* (no  ) idea how much farm work I do.


I dont know if you can actually call those late night sessions with the sheep, "farm work"....


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Very funny Shane.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> blackdog said:
> 
> 
> > Hugh, you're preaching to the choir, you have *know* (no  ) idea how much farm work I do.
> ...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> blackdog said:
> 
> 
> > Hugh, you're preaching to the choir, you have *know* (no  ) idea how much farm work I do.
> ...


shaun, shaun, shaun, Is there some disconnect between your brain and your typing fingers? That's the second dumbest thing you've posted this week.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

You guys hold the noise down, I'm watchin TV, the Country Music Association Awards.

I can't stop laughing.


----------



## ChiefAutoParts (Sep 20, 2007)

blackdog said:


> I hope the stinking Spazz lose every game this season. I was out chasing roosters and sharptails this past weekend and decided to go talk to the landowner who owns one of my favorite Mallard holes. Turns out he sold that piece of property to the Millers as in Larry H. or whoever is spending his money theses days.
> 
> Then talk about a double kick in the groin, Friday I watch as a nice little 50 acre patch of CRP that I've been hunting at least once a year for the past 18 years, that always held birds being burned off by the new owners. Next year it will be a grain field.


Kay.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> They bought that land so they can hunt there.


Imagine that, someone buying land so they have a place to hunt... -Ov-

Waa! If I had money coming out of my butt that's exactly what I'd be doing too. And none of you bastards would ever step foot on it! :twisted: (Insert evil laugh here)


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

********update********

*****UPDATE*****
Karma's a Beotch. The Spazz suck and the pond is dry. :mrgreen:


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

And next year they may win the championship, the pond may be full win or lose, dust bowl or swimming hole, you'll still not be hunting there. Dang those Miller's!!!!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I can see the concept behind the initial post. I used to hunt a little patch of state land in Central Utah. It had been 3-4 years since I'd been there, and decided to head back a few years back. It wasn't much, but always held a few deer, no real big bucks, but good enough. I got down there the Monday morning of the hunt to find bulldozers putting in roads for the new 20-acre home sites. The State (SITLA) was selling it off for development. I really couldn't complain, since SITLA lands are there to be sold for the school trust, but none the less, I was a little bummed to lose my little hunting spot.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

As long as it's not lost to more development or destroyed, be happy.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Either way it's exciting to see that more land and opportunity is lost to greed and money. 
Yes, if you want to hunt in the future, it would probably be wise to buy up as much prime ground there is left. 
What's really exciting is to see gun clubs or guides buying up or leasing more hunting land...really area that isn't good for much other than hunting or maybe grazing. 
It's all in the bigger picture of things and yes, as some have mentioned, free enterprise and unfortunately where things have grown up to with the ongoing commercialization of the sport. Don't whine, deal with it right? Get a couple of jobs or one that pays more money or even better make your wife work two or three jobs.


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

I feel for Blackdog on this one. Eat the rich !!!!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

When I first saw the title, I thought this thread was about the jazz losing so they could get a good lotto pick. 
Thats obviously not the point of this thread, plus I realized it was posted last year.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Gaston said:


> I feel for Blackdog on this one. Eat the rich !!!!


You sound like our president.


----------

